# this weekends haul



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

Had some folks over to celeibrate Memorial day and smoked 4 racks of spare ribs and 10lbs of chicken quarters. Me and my dad make our own rub and BBQ sauce which really set all of this off once it was done! I really thought I over cooked the chicken when i checked it after being on the smoker for 3 hours its was 185-190 degress and all I thought when people started to eat was "this is going to be some dry chicken"! but to my suprise it turn out to be the best i've ever done and it was juicy with a nice crust on the outside with the rub really soaking into the skin and meat. I rubbed down the ribs the night before and let them rest in the fridge over night then smoked them for 6 hours and they also got great reviews. Thanks to some of you guys writing regular on here I've got some good advice and good ideas so much praise :notworthy: and lets keep this part of the forum active :thumbup:. I'm trying to post some pictures also so hopefully thet come through...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great!!! I wish we would have taken some shots of our cook!!!

We had ribs/boston butt/gator/smoked fish dip/poppers and a bunch of trimmings w/ a couple great chocolate deserts!!!! Another EGGcellent day of cooking!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man what a fine spread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Man what a fine spread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 Xs 2


----------



## LuannKim (Jun 5, 2012)

This looks delicious!
This makes me really really wanna eat... Cooking it sounds rather easy so I will definitely try making my next weekend better with it.


----------

